# Ipad 4 / Ipad mini



## yodelice (20 Février 2013)

Bonjours à tous ! 

Voila j'ai un énorme problème cela fait plusieurs jours que j'hésite entre 
=>l'ipad mini 16go ( 340)
=>et l'ipad 4 16go, (450 en import UK avec price minister )
j'ai retourné tous les forums, Google, et je n'arrive toujours pas me décider 

Mon utilisation => Web, jeux ( type jeux 2D, les jeux Gameloft ((3D)), Kairosoft.), musiques.

d'après vous ? 
J'aime la légèreté, et le format de l'Ipad mini, mais j'aime le coté puissance, rétina de l'Ipad 4.

Dernière question ( beaucoup d'appli sont optimisé retina sur le store ? Ou ça va faire un agrandissement bien pixelisé, flou ? et puis la taille en MO des applis rétina sont si élevées  ) 

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses


----------



## Larme (20 Février 2013)

_En général_, les applications sont optimisées Retina. Depuis l'temps que le Retina est disponible...

Maintenant, Apple ne permet pas de télécharger l'application en fonction de l'appareil. J'entends par là que si tu as une application universelle (développée pour iPad et iPhone), et bien tu téléchargeras tout, même si t'en as pas besoin. Idem pour les images Retina... Par contre, si tu télécharges une application application uniquement iPad, et bien t'auras évidemment rien pour "iPhone"...


----------



## doupold (25 Février 2013)

Bonjour,
Je te conseille vivement le Mini. La débauche de puissance pour le rétina sert principalement à gérer l'écran et ses pixels. Si en plus tu le conçois principalement comme un appareil de mobilité, c'est une raison de plus.
Cordialement


----------



## yodelice (26 Février 2013)

Merci pour vos réponses 


J'ai commandé un iPad Mini sur l'Apple Store, à peine reçu je l'ai renvoyé, pourtant il est super ! ( poids, il est fin, beau).
Mais quand je lis un texte j'ai mal aux yeux tout est pixelisé. 

Du coup j'ai commandé un Ipad 4 que je vais recevoir dans pas longtemps,  je vais le revendre plus tard pour l'Ipad Mini avec rétina  en esperant ne pas regretter mon Ipad 4


----------



## Babacinio (27 Février 2013)

Perso j'ai pris un ipad mini 16Go. A la finale, je ne regrette pas du tout!
Déjà le poids : je peux l'utiliser pendant 30min à 1h sans avoir l'impression d'avoir une brique dans les mains.
Ensuite, la taille de l'écran est très largement suffisante pour une utilisation web/jeux/météo/programme télé... Enfin pour une utilisation dans le genre, selon moi il est parfait 
Concernant la puissance ou la réaction de l'appareil, je n'ai rien à redire dessus.
Enfin, les textes pixelisés... Seul les textes qui sont petits sont pixelisés. Ca doit être 10 à 15% des textes qui s'affichent à l'écran. Je ne pense pas que ça aille jusqu'à donner mal au yeux ou une barre au crâne !

Selon moi si vous êtes perfectionniste et si vous n'êtes pas à 100 près, l'ipad mini n'est peut être pas la solution.


----------

